# Mailenator just took a PHOTO DUMP!



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

These pictures are nothing great...just some stuff thats been taken over the past few months...

Maile and her Chi sister Laynee (the other one is living with my Grandma now).









This was her today (IDK how to stack, lol...I SWEAR you can see her ribs, my lighting is crap in here...) OH OH OH! Notice her muscles though! Weve been working on that.









Her from the top today...see the ribage.









LOL. I promise her back isnt that high, shes standing funky...but...too skinny??









Again, pay no mind to the stacking skills, I fail, BUT...this was a few weeks ago...









Makes me giggle, she was stretched out from the ottoman to the loveseat...lol. This was NYE, we had a PJ party with my parents n Grandma, hence my Mother in PJs.









My sleeping angel...she didnt make it till midnight, BUT the confetti poppers woke her up! Hahah.









Miss Maile Mae, herself.









I love this smile. 









Maile at my parents on Christmas morning.









Maile and Laynee on Christmas morning at home...LMFAO @ their faces...









There are more but my internet is being lame. Anywho...too skinny??


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

i say she is a good looking girl..thanks for the pics


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

from the side she looks fantastic, i couldn't really tell much from the top, but.. then again, what do i know  haha. ima eat her up. oh and i love their depressed christmas faces. lol


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I was about to say the same ....... she looks good to me shooo ... smooches Maile ~!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> from the side she looks fantastic, i couldn't really tell much from the top, but.. then again, what do i know  haha. ima eat her up. oh and i love their depressed christmas faces. lol


i thought she looks really good too, but then i noticed that sometimes when shed bend sideways her ribs would stick out at the end of her ribcage and thats when i wondered if i took it too far. Shes free fed (I always have with my dogs), so its not like shes food deprived...hmph. Maybe shes just growin up! LOL.

And I know. I do too. They should get together with Belle and have a pathetic face photo shoot. LOL


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lol belle ROCKS the pathetic face shoot. can't get any intense pictures of her lmao.

you can see some of belle's ribs when she bends around, i think she looks good and i wouldn't worry about her being too skinny. but i know you've had her on the chicken soup food and i dont like that anyways so fix it  lmao


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG great pics. She's so beautiful, watch out I'm gunna steel her. lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> lol belle ROCKS the pathetic face shoot. can't get any intense pictures of her lmao.
> 
> you can see some of belle's ribs when she bends around, i think she looks good and i wouldn't worry about her being too skinny. but i know you've had her on the chicken soup food and i dont like that anyways so fix it  lmao


No, shes been off that food for awhile, n thats when she started to drop weight.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

kg420 said:


> OMG great pics. She's so beautiful, watch out I'm gunna steel her. lol


Hhahaha. Thanks!!! Somedays I might even consider sending her to you...SOME days, LOL.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I just want to grab her lips and kiss them!! SHe looks great


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL Lisa. She does have quite a kissable face, Im not gonna lie. LOL.

Thanks everyone, I was kinda worried, but at the same time kinda glad I didnt get a 'hippo'. Shes muscling up nicely and Im quite impressed with her. I cant wait till she can actually be WORKED to see how her body turns out.

My Bully 'aint' so bad after all. LOL. :hammer:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She's got the face of a cover girl beautiful all around.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

kg420 said:


> She's got the face of a cover girl beautiful all around.


Thanks girl. I appreciate it...and so does Maile. 

Thanks to everyone else as well.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She looks great! she is at a nice weight and you can tell you have been working her.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pics.....doggies look great!


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

I think she looks fine!!!!

*She is not skinny* like some super ripped but under fed pitbulls that i have seen around where I live. That don't have good body proportions and weigh less than my puppy:hammer:

If you like the buff look then keep feeding her good and work her with some good anaerobic work outs.

In my opinion she looks great!!!!!:woof:


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree with everybody else. She looks great!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I appreciate it. I was kinda worried, but I can put those worries to rest now. Just gotta wait till it warms up to get her workin a lil harder. We DO do a lil springpole action in the basement, and tug...thats about it. LOL.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Awe, she is such a Q.T. PIE.

Her weight is where it should be. She has a proper tuck and does not have bones protruding out all over the place. 

I could not free feed mine. I have a couple that would then eat until they exploded... literally.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Awe, she is such a Q.T. PIE.
> 
> Her weight is where it should be. She has a proper tuck and does not have bones protruding out all over the place.
> 
> I could not free feed mine. I have a couple that would then eat until they exploded... literally.


 Im relieved!

And Ive always free fed my dogs...since I had dogs in my childhood. Ive never had a fat dog (I must be lucky). But I always keep an eye on weight and their bowl to make sure theyre eating/not eating too much.

Thanks again everyone. I feel better knowing Im just insane and she looks good.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Beautiful dog with great head type!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Maile looks hawt.... So does yer mom! 
Anyway, I have a hard time finding a happy median with Lugz. When I cut him down he looks like he's sick but he looks chizzled. When I add weight, he loses that ripped look but he looks healthy. Ugh. I think the two rib look is the closest I can get to making everyone, including myself, happy with his appearance.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

looks like you had a lot of fun with your furkids!!
she looks great and VERY well loved!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I think Maile is the cutest dog, lovers her ears! The xmas photos were adorable 
I can see what you mean about the ribs, though I wouldn't worry about it unless the vet says something.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

I always love to look at Maile. Never noticed before how pretty the inside of her ears are. Just noticed in the Christmas bow pic. How tall is she and weight now?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

outlaw josey said:


> I always love to look at Maile. Never noticed before how pretty the inside of her ears are. Just noticed in the Christmas bow pic. How tall is she and weight now?


Thank you!! Maile is a hair over 17" and weighs just about 50 pounds.


----------

